# AquaClear Ammonia Remover Filter Inserts? (ammonia removing gravel media...)



## PinkDiamond (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm just wondering if anyone knows if these are safe for bettas?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754067&lmdn=Brand#prodTab1

The fish expert at our local pet store (whose opinion I generally trust) pointed them out. I'm cycling a 5 gallon tank for my betta, and it's ALMOST ready but water params are too toxic to put him in yet, so he'll be in his 1.25 gallon bowl for now. Our tap water has ammonia, so his bowl has trace (0.15PPM) ammonia that I'm hoping the above media might help with...

I'm mostly just confirming that these can't leach anything into the water that will harm a betta. (box says just for freshwater - does not specify any particular kinds of fish). If it's not effective against ammonia, at least we tried.

So thoughts/opinions on the safety of it?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ammonia blockers are usually in chip form, they also have to be "rechaarges " after a certain time to remain effective. ive personally never used what u speak of, but i have used ammonia chips in a small mesh bag in the filter. it doesnt really help that much. 
also, when cycling a tank you need to have ammonia in it so it can form nitrites and that can turn into nitrates.

perhaps u should read some more on cycling a tank, to understand it better

good luck


----------



## PinkDiamond (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for the input! I kind of had a feeling that they weren't super effective since I don't hear people recommending them... or really even mentioning them, for that matter, until I saw them in the pet store!

Sorry if my first post was confusing, but I'm not thinking of putting the ammonia blockers in the cycling tank. I'm doing a fishless cycle on it (adding ammonia), and was hoping to put the ammonia blockers into the bowl my betta lives in while the other tank cycles.

Can't wait for his new tank to be ready!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

instead of using ammonia, you could just use fish food as if u were feeding your fish


----------

